# Solved: No sound except for Windows, Windows Media Player



## Shangri-la (Nov 20, 2010)

My computer has suddenly decided for everything except Windows and Windows Media Player to stop making sound. It worked fine yesterday, but after startup, I noticed that there was no sound when attempting to watch Youtube. Upon testing, it appeared that neither IE nor Firefox had sound. I then attempted the following fixes:

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/08/15/fix-windows-no-system-sound-and-audio-problem/

and

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/08/15/youtube-dailymotion-google-video-flash-games-and-applications-no-sound-and-audio-in-windows/

and rebooted. No change.

Upon further investigation, it seems that only Windows and Windows Media Player have sound. All the normal system sounds are still there, and WMP can still play mp3s fine, but nothing else works. My anti-virus's update message does not sound, and I tried a few games, Mass Effect and Homeworld, and neither had any sound but otherwise work fine. With WMP, some video files have sound, but not others, though this may just be my particular codec setup since I normally don't use WMP. No other media players (including Zoomplayer, Divx player, and Media Player Classic) have sound at all, including when playing files that have sound when opened with WMP.

When attempting to open an MP3 with other media players:

1) Zoomplayer: Unable to Play This may be due to a corrupt file, missing filters, filter conflicts, or hardware related issues.

2) Media Player Classic: Media Player Classic - Home Cinema could not render some of the pins in the graph, you may not have the needed codecs or filters installed on the system. The following pin(s) failed to find a connectable filter....and then a long string switching between *Audio Switcher::Out* and *MONOGRAM AMR Mux::Out. *

Said MP3 works fine when opened with WMP.

As far as I can tell, the only differences between today and yesterday was that Adobe Flash Player updated, which is why I tried the fixes linked above, but now I'm quite stumped. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try a *System Restore* back before the Flash Player update.


----------



## Shangri-la (Nov 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, for some reason or another, possibly a virus infection I had a few months ago, I don't have any restore points. 

As an update, I did a bit more testing. It seems the 64-bit variant of WMP plays all videos fine, with sound, as does Windows Movie Maker, and Windows Media Center. The 32-bit variant of WMP plays WMV files fine, as well as mp3s, but other video formats have no sound. No other players, including Zoomplayer, Divx player, and Media Player Classic, as well as online players have sound, even for WMVs. Divx Player in particular tells me I need to install another audio decoder even the one needed is clearly already installed. And no other programs have sound either, except for Windows system sounds.

Is Microsoft just screwing with me? Or is it a 64-bit program thing? This is incredibly frustrating without the ability to use restore.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe you can try the *K-Lite Codec Pack*?


----------



## Shangri-la (Nov 20, 2010)

I have un-installed and reinstalled the K-lite Codec Pack and still no change.

I have downloaded the Realtek audio drivers from my motherboard manufacturer and will try uninstalling and reinstalling my audio drivers.

However, I have a question. In the Device Manager, I have Realtek High Definition Audio under sound, video, and game controllers, but I also have a High Definition Audio Controller under system devices. What is the second, and should I try uninstalling and reinstalling that one too? 

I've also noticed when switching between 64-bit IE and 32-bit IE, that only the former has system sounds. (for going back/forward, etc) Could it be some sort of issue affecting 32-bit programs? Though I don't understand why then the 32-bit WMP still can play some sounds.


----------



## Shangri-la (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, in case anyone else has the problem, it turns out the audioses.dll in syswow64 was corrupted. The problem is now solved.


----------

